

Show HN: SongDrop.me – A Better Way to Discover New Music - BoroFlyer
http://songdrop.me/

======
ericmsimons
You probably already know this, but another music discovery service called
"Songdrop" already exists and has been around for a few years -
[https://songdrop.com/](https://songdrop.com/)

Might want to rebrand!

~~~
BoroFlyer
Thank you for checking it out! We are aware and plan on rebranding soon. We
are currently still in the MVP phase so the domain name is more of a short-
term thing. We do plan on adding much more to the service.

